# Do you have any Rare games or gaming merchandise?



## Jarrad (Aug 19, 2015)

I ask this because I've recently just discovered that sealed Pokemon leaf green and fire red games are going on ebay for over ?100...

So what do you have that has some value and could be sought out by a game collector?

I have a sealed Link between worlds soundtrack that goes for around ?20-40 on Ebay (that's a lot, considering I got it for free as a Nintendo star gift)
As well as a sealed Premium smash soundtrack (I think this goes for around the same price as the link between worlds soundtrack)

I also have a New Luigi U, though it's been used. It's pretty uncommon to find one, since there aren't a lot printed considering it was sort of a "sequel/special edition" for the New super mario bros U. 

So what do you have and how much is it worth?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Eh, I have two PS Vita LE's (HD Noire and HDN Re;Birth 2)

I used to have more but I sold most of it...


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 19, 2015)

Not that many. Two of my favorites are:

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night PAL for PlayStation, worth around $100+

Garou: Mark of the Wolves J-NTSC for Neo Geo (AES), worth around $600+


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Do you have any Rare games?


Yes indeed I do.

I have Banjo Kazooie, Banjo Tooie, Goldeneye 007, Diddy Kong Racing and Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

I have an NES with tetris, An atari, Smash bros melee, donkey Kong 2, a GameCube, Kirby airide, and pokemon black.

I also used to have Sonic mega collection for GameCube and Pokemon HeartGold, but people stole those at a party...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Yes indeed I do.
> 
> I have Banjo Kazooie, Banjo Tooie, Goldeneye 007, Diddy Kong Racing and Star Fox Adventures.



LOLOLOLOLOL.

Lol, but yeah I used to have 'kazooie at some point, meow.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Lol, but yeah I used to have 'kazooie at some point, meow.


I cannot remember the name of the seller who I bought it from now, but I managed to get Banjo Kazooie and Banjo Tooie with good condition boxes and all inserts for ?34.99 from one seller.

The Banjo Tooie box even had an original GAME UK price sticker of ?49.99 (Typical GAME prices...)

Just going off topic from the eBay seller now...

My copy of Goldeneye 007 is fully boxed with all inserts too and that actually cost me ?9.99 at PlayTime. That is another video game retailer in the UK.

I also have a fully boxed version of Pok?mon Snap too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Cool, I haven't had many 64 games.. Not my favorite Bond movie but yeah is probably better as game


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:
			
		

> I also have a New Luigi U, though it's been used. It's pretty uncommon to find one, since there aren't a lot printed considering it was sort of a "sequel/special edition" for the New super mario bros U.


I have a copy of that game and it is new and sealed.




Moko said:


> Cool, I haven't had many 64 games.. Not my favorite Bond movie but yeah is probably better as game


Would you like to see my entire game collection Moko?

If you do, I will PM it you so no one complains as I notice there are a LOT of people that LOVE to moan on here... xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

xD it alright it's fun to see what people like


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2015)

~ Games ~
- Banjo-Tooie (?40)
- Metroid Prime Trilogy (?60)
- Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Limited Edition [PS3] (?60)
- Smash Bros [N64] (?40)
- Pokemon Stadium (?30)


~ Game related ~
- Final Fantasy Advent Children Play Arts Kai Cloud Strife  (?160+, it cost me ?20)
- Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Play Arts Kai Sephiroth (?80+, it cost me ?20)
- Dead or Alive: Kasumi White Variant Ver. 1/6 (?40, cost me ?15)
- Dead or Alive Hitomi 1/6 Scale (?60, cost me ?15)
- Kirby Triple Deluxe soundtrack (?20)
- Smash Bros U sountrack (?20)
- Club Nintendo Yoshi plush (?30)


There's probably more stuff I have but anything older than the PS3 is stored away where I can't quickly look and remind myself what I have, and anything from PS3 onward generally isn't that rare or collectible right now. Doesn't help that last gen totally abused limited/special editions, making them not very limited or special.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah I have a few Japanese gaming related figurines/capsule toys.. idk if they are rare per se.. but yeah


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 19, 2015)

I suppose one of the rarest that I own would be a complete condition edition of Tombi 1. (Tomba in the US)


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

Is Super Mario All-Stars Wii rare

If so my copy isn't sealed :/


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 19, 2015)

I have Kingdom Hearts 3D: Mark of Mastery edition. A used one goes for $125 on Amazon.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 20, 2015)

I don`t keep track of rare games and all, but I do have a complete version of Secret of Mana in English, in pretty damn good state, Ofcourse I`ll never sell it, so its not really necesarry to look into the value. 

I also have imported Baten Kaitos 2, that should be quite rare in Europe I suppose. I must have some more rare games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

What I can think of right now for merchandise. 

- Bioshock Splicer bunny mask that is difficult to find on eBay and Amazon now. 



Spoiler











- Sonic Nendroid that if you exclude the China bootlegs is going for $80 online. 



Spoiler










- Sonic the Hedgehog Nikko RC Car (1993) fully in box and unopened. Multiple sources say 1,200 were made. 



Spoiler










- 1993 Sonic Vinyl bank. 



Spoiler










- Jetstream Sam red katana replica from Metal Gear Rising Revengeance. Not really an official product, but it worth almost $100.  



Spoiler


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What I can think of right now for merchandise.
> 
> - Bioshock Splicer bunny mask that is difficult to find on eBay and Amazon now.
> 
> ...



omfg those are all so cool!


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a pink/black DS Lite. It's kinda like the red/black DS Lites but it's pink on top and the rest is black


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

00jachna said:


> omfg those are all so cool!



Thanks! The Sonic bank is the absolute worst bank you can use to store your money lol. I use it more for decoration because you'll spend 10 minutes just trying to plop the bottom cap off.


----------



## Karminny (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the Pkmn Coliseum bonus disk, its not unsealed or too rare, but unsealed can be bought for as little as $30, it the disks were given away for 10cents a piece.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the first _Shadow Hearts _game (I also have _Shadow Hearts Covenant_, but I'm not sure how popular it was); I found it at Game Stop used less than than ten years ago.  I also have, _Final Fantasy VII_ ~ a friend gave me it, _Final Fantasy VIII_, _Goldeneye_ for N64.  I also still have some of my old gameboy games like: _Pokemon Red_, _Blue_, etc.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a few, but I guess the most notable would be Shining Force 3 for Sega Saturn which is pretty valuable these days.  I also have a few of the more obscure Street Fighter titles for older systems, like EX2 Plus and Alpha 2 Gold.

Oh, and a bunch of rare/valuable MTG cards if that counts.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 21, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I don`t keep track of rare games and all, but I do have a complete version of Secret of Mana in English, in pretty damn good state, Ofcourse I`ll never sell it, so its not really necesarry to look into the value.



Oh, man. I'm so jealous. I only have a loose cart.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Oh, man. I'm so jealous. I only have a loose cart.



Indeed. And whoa that was a nice pick, those sell for nice amounts these days. But they are great games so understandable


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes- the edition of Wind Waker I have is the one that came with the GameCube rerelease of Ocarina of Time. I think it's gone down in price since then, but before Wind Waker HD was released, the price could ramp up to about ?70-85, if I recall correctly. I'm not entirely certain if that's the exact edition, but I believe it is.

Anyhow, I'm pretty sure there's not a lot of people who got that version of Wind Waker.


----------



## Caius (Aug 23, 2015)

A while back just the disk for Drakengard 2 was going for 60.00 on Amazon. I somehow have a fully sealed copy so that's nice.

Goldeneye and Conkers bad fur day is still up there in price. 

I still have a bunch of ultimanias from Final Fantasy games that are first edition/in perfect condition.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Oh, man. I'm so jealous. I only have a loose cart.



I`d kill for a complete version of Lufia and/or Secret of Evermore though. But mostly Lufia.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2015)

Other than some rare amiibo.

The only other rare video game stuff I have is Zelda Four Swords Adventure and the Collector's Edition, both of them are on gamecube and are quite expensive online.


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 27, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> I have the first _Shadow Hearts _game (I also have _Shadow Hearts Covenant_, but I'm not sure how popular it was); I found it at Game Stop used less than than ten years ago.  I also have, _Final Fantasy VII_ ~ a friend gave me it, _Final Fantasy VIII_, _Goldeneye_ for N64.  I also still have some of my old gameboy games like: _Pokemon Red_, _Blue_, etc.



Aaah, Shadow Hearts and SH2 are both so good and sooooo expensive! 

I've got a bunch of Pokemon-edition consoles (Pokemon N64, Pikachu and Pichu GBC, Kyogre GBASP, Pikachu 3DSXL) and a few rare-ish Gamecube games (Pokemon XD, Tales of Symphonia, Twilight Princess, Paper Mario). Pokemon Stadium 2 goes for quite a bit online too, I think.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 29, 2015)

Mostly recent stuff but I still keep them in their brand new, sealed condition.

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Mark of Mastery Edition, Bravely Default: Collector's Ed., Theatrhythm Curtain Call: Collector's Edition and my 3DS consoles particularly Animal Crossing XL, Fire Emblem (the regular blue with design), New XL Monster Hunter and Majora's Mask Edition.


----------



## Big Matt9685 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've got a Japanese copy of Mother 1 + 2 (Earthbound and Earthbound Beginnings in America) for GBA complete in box.  I've checked Amazon and boxed copied are going for between ?55 to ?80.  I got mine for about ?60 last year.


----------

